# rear right turn signal warning on but bulb isn't out



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

the rear right turn signal warning light is on in my 2011 a3 but the bulb isn't out and the turn signal works. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## smartdude24 (Dec 6, 2007)

Funny you mention this as I'm experiencing the exact same issue for about a month now. I noticed that there are 2 bulbs near the top and 1 bulb about in line with the reverse light mounted on the hatch. If you unlock your doors does the bulb next to the reverse light blink on your driver-side but not the passenger-side?

The above is what I'm experiencing. So I took the tail light out of the car and removed the bulbs from the housing. When the bulbs are out, I tried my lights/signals/etc and all 3 bulbs worked perfectly fine. However, when I replace them into the housing, the bottom light does not seem to work! So I am thinking it might be a wiring issue??

My car is going in for service next week, so I was going to get dealer to take a look. I'll let you know what they say is the issue...


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I had the left brake light out warning, I believe, all lights still worked.

I replaced both upper clear light bulbs and the warning was still present.

The lower amber turn signal light ended up being the light bulb that was out. Replaced, warning light went out (I went the dealer route after replacing the upper two with bulbs bought from the dealer).

I have been told the light out warning detects when light bulbs are getting ready to go out :screwy:

I am not an electrician, but something with the light voltage or something or other, is detected, and the warning light comes on to give you a chance to replace the light before it burns out.

My issue with this warning light, it covers all three bulbs. I do not believe there is a brake light out, turn signal light out, or running light out warning. The one warning, brake light out or turn signal out, means you have to replace all three bulbs, because you do not know which light bulb is going bad. :banghead:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

azoceanblue said:


> My issue with this warning light, it covers all three bulbs. I do not believe there is a brake light out, turn signal light out, or running light out warning. The one warning, brake light out or turn signal out, means you have to replace all three bulbs, because you do not know which light bulb is going bad. :banghead:


This isn't the worst because they'll all likely start failing around the same time anyway.


I have a problem where my right rear brake light bulb keeps getting its base melted???


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I have a problem where my right rear brake light bulb keeps getting its base melted???


Are you replacing the bulbs with oem or auto parts store bulbs?

I was surprised at the difference in oem and parts store bulbs. The oem bulbs have a glass(?) piece at the bottom of the filament, some auto parts store bulbs do not (#7506's). Does the glass piece keep the heat down-I don't know :facepalm:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

azoceanblue said:


> Are you replacing the bulbs with oem or auto parts store bulbs?
> 
> I was surprised at the difference in oem and parts store bulbs. The oem bulbs have a glass(?) piece at the bottom of the filament, some auto parts store bulbs do not (#7506's). Does the glass piece keep the heat down-I don't know :facepalm:


I'm using auto parts store bulbs. The base is made of soft lead, which has a low melting temp. Anyone know who supplies the OEM bulbs? Osram?


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

smartdude, as far as i know both taillights flash when i lock the doors. azoceanblue, regarding the warning indicators, mine is specifically saying it's the rear right turn signal. that's good to know about the possibility that the bulb could be failing but not out. i'm going to pick up a bulb and try replacing it myself. is there a trick to pulling the wires / plugs out to get to the bulbs? i took the taillight out and tried reseating the plug for the main housing. (didn't make the warning go away) when i had it off i tried getting to the turn signal bulb but the thing wasn't budging.

BTW, ANYONE ATTEMPTING TO CHANGE A BULB YOURSELF FOR THE FIRST TIME BEWARE... there are 2 little plastic nubbins on the back of the taillight housing on the side that's closest to the front of the car. they fit into two holes that in the frame of the car. apparently you need to pull the housing very carefully, out and away from the car, not towards the back. i broke one of the nubbins when pulling the housing out. still seems ok though. i'll take a picture of it next time i pull it out to replace the bulb.


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

...um said:


> smartdude, as far as i know both taillights flash when i lock the doors. azoceanblue, regarding the warning indicators, mine is specifically saying it's the rear right turn signal. that's good to know about the possibility that the bulb could be failing but not out. i'm going to pick up a bulb and try replacing it myself. is there a trick to pulling the wires / plugs out to get to the bulbs? i took the taillight out and tried reseating the plug for the main housing. (didn't make the warning go away) when i had it off i tried getting to the turn signal bulb but the thing wasn't budging.
> 
> BTW, ANYONE ATTEMPTING TO CHANGE A BULB YOURSELF FOR THE FIRST TIME BEWARE... there are 2 little plastic nubbins on the back of the taillight housing on the side that's closest to the front of the car. they fit into two holes that in the frame of the car. apparently you need to pull the housing very carefully, out and away from the car, not towards the back. i broke one of the nubbins when pulling the housing out. still seems ok though. i'll take a picture of it next time i pull it out to replace the bulb.



should have done a little more googling before i messed with the light. you can see the 2 plastic nubbins here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKk6g3pBY4U


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

...um said:


> should have done a little more googling before i messed with the light. you can see the 2 plastic nubbins here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKk6g3pBY4U



actually... http://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2008_Audi_A3_Quattro_3.2L_V6/lights/turn_signal_rear


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

warning light is cleared. same as acoceanblue. i first replaced the amber bulb but warning persisted. realized all 3 bulbs flash when the turn signal is on. went back to the dealer and picked up 2 clear and once replaced no more warning. after i examined the old clear bulbs more closely i did see both had a black haze on a portion of the inside of the bulb.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

And, I don't know if it is a wife's tale . . . you should not touch the bulbs with your bare hands, use a cloth or tissue.

The oil on your hands, will make the bulb burnout quicker


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

azoceanblue said:


> And, I don't know if it is a wife's tale . . . you should not touch the bulbs with your bare hands, use a cloth or tissue.
> 
> The oil on your hands, will make the bulb burnout quicker


This is true with halogens and any type of HID.. They get insanely hot and it can make the glass shatter.


----------

